# What does this code mean? P150A



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

1 Fault Found:
005386 - Engine Off Timer Performance 
P150A - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
 Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 251 /min
Load: 67.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 57.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.049 V

can anyone help me out?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: What does this code mean? P150A (PatrickVas)*

Found this in the Vag-Com forum. Appears to be Tiguan related but same fault.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4038638


----------

